# error upgrading kdeutils4



## chavez243ca (Mar 27, 2012)

Trying to address another issue on the system, I'm rebuilding all the ports, hitting a snag with kde4 though.


```
CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE): ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in Call Stack
```

...and it dies.

also gives a Cmake warning


```
No cmake_minimum_required command is present
```

though I'm not sure if that is relevant at all.


----------



## chavez243ca (Mar 27, 2012)

Trying the idea suggested here:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23009


----------

